# 1/43rd SCALE RACERS



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

OK boys and girls, with Christmas past , how many have found that SANTA has been shopping at Target stores for 1/43rd SCX slot car sets ? 

How many 1/43rd people are here ?

Except for my T-Jets and TYCO's , they are my favorite .

Gonzo


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I picked up a set of cars at Target on Sunday for $9.99. Nothing to run this scale on yet.
Russell


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i like my 1/43 cars.i have artin and carrera go!tracks


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Got two sets but haven't set up the track yet.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

The interest on this BB for 1/43rd scale has stagnated. Given time the scale might be popular.

Actually , here in eastern Ohio there are some rumblings about a group forming to race 1/43rd scale on a regular basis.

Interesting

Gonzo


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Target here was jacked full of 1:43 stuff last night - about 10 sets and a dozen twin packs, plus about four track extension sets.

I'll keep adding some Scalextric 1:32 track to my collection so I can run both 1:32 & 1:43 on it at some point. I don't see 1:24 being my thing, so Carrera track has been ruled out for me.


----------



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

Will HO scale cars (like tomy sg+) run on 1/43 scale track?


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

*HO on 1/43rd track*

Yes Dave ,

Ho will run on 1/43rd track. You have to do 2 minor mods .

1. Cut a piece of plastic tubing and slip it over the guide pin on the HO cars.
Use silicone to hold the tubing on the pin. This keeps the small HO guide pin cebtered in the bigger 1/43rd slot.

2. Solder a patch of pick up braid from a 1/43rd car onto the HO pick up shoe. This is to allow for any misaligment the HO pick ups might have in conjuction with the 1/43rd scale track.

We run JL/AW T-Jets on 1/43rd track and they're a blast set up this way.

Gonzo


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Gonzo. Do you have a photo of what the finished mods look like?

Brian


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Brian,

I wish I could send a picture. My computer doesn't seem to like sending pics.

Gonzo


----------

